# 2007 Youth Hunt Questions



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

This gets more and more confusing the more I read it...and depending the way I read it. I have a friend whose son is 13 and wants to only hunt with a bow on private property. When he read this he interpreted it as reading that his son cannot hunt with a bow on private property:

Youths 12 and 13 are restricted to firearm hunting only on private land including lands enrolled in the Commercial Forest program

He now doesn't want to take the change that he's reading it right, or that someone else is reading it that way. HIs son isn't hunting at all this weekend.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

Blueump said:


> This gets more and more confusing the more I read it...and depending the way I read it. I have a friend whose son is 13 and wants to only hunt with a bow on private property. When he read this he interpreted it as reading that his son cannot hunt with a bow on private property:
> 
> Youths 12 and 13 are restricted to firearm hunting only on private land including lands enrolled in the Commercial Forest program
> 
> He now doesn't want to take the change that he's reading it right, or that someone else is reading it that way. HIs son isn't hunting at all this weekend.


 
He CAN hunt with a bow on Private or Public land at 13 years old. No if's, and's or but's.

Call the Law Division in Lansing if you like.


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Ninja said:


> He CAN hunt with a bow on Private or Public land at 13 years old. No if's, and's or but's.
> 
> Call the Law Division in Lansing if you like.


I agree with you Ninja, but I can also see how he can read it the way he is reading it. Do you have that specific phone number? Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

Blueump said:


> I agree with you Ninja, but I can also see how he can read it the way he is reading it. Do you have that specific phone number? Thanks again for your help!


 
DNR Law Enforcement Division....517-373-8063


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks again Ninja. Got all the answers that I needed and documentation sent to me as well in case anyone else questions us about it. 

Basically, it was written this way to explain that the youth hunt was designed as a "firearm hunt". Youths who _can_ legally hunt with a bow may choose to do so, but must follow all *firearm* rules and regulations.

So the 13 year old may hunt on private land with a bow. Thanks again! I'm sure he'll be thrilled!


----------



## IR john (Sep 19, 2005)

*Better late then ever!*


[SIZE=+1]*Special Youth Deer Hunt This Weekend is Great Mentoring Opportunity*[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]*Contact: *[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]Rodney Clute 517-373-1263[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]*Agency:*[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]Natural Resources[/SIZE] 


[SIZE=-1]September 19, 2007 
The Department of Natural Resources encourages all young hunters age 10-16 to participate in the special youth deer hunting season scheduled statewide Sept. 22-23. A properly licensed youth is allowed to take one deer during this two-day hunt. 
This is the eighth year for the youth-only hunt in Michigan. During the first youth hunt in 2000 an estimated 14,000 youths participated. Last year approximately 30,000 youngsters participated in the youth firearm deer season, harvesting over 9,500 deer, which is about two percent of the total 2006 white-tailed deer harvest. 
Youth-only hunts have been established across the U.S. in recent years in response to concerns about the declining trend nationally in licensed hunter. Such hunts are an opportunity to provide beginning hunters with training and mentoring, helping them develop interest, skills and firearm safety awareness. 
"Mentoring is a vital component of the youth hunting program," said DNR Director Rebecca Humphries. "This special weekend hunt provides mentors the opportunity to teach, share experiences, and helps them instill in our young people a respect for animals and their habitat." 
Hunters age 12 to 16 must possess a firearm or combination license and may use a firearm or archery equipment to take a deer. Youths age 12 and 13 are restricted to firearm hunting on private land only. Young hunters, age 10 and 11, are restricted to using archery equipment and must possess a combination license to take a buck in the weekend hunt. The bag limit is one deer for the two day season. Both public and private lands are open to the youth deer hunting season. 
Beginning this season, a youth may take any deer -- antlered or antlerless -- with a firearm or combination license during this two day hunt or they may use an antlerless license to take an antlerless deer during this season. This regulation was established by the Natural Resources Commission after the 2007 Michigan Antlerless Deer Hunting Guide was published. The information in the Antlerless Guide restricting youth hunters to taking only a buck with a firearm or combination license is incorrect. 
All young hunters participating in this special hunt must be accompanied by an adult at least 18 years of age. The accompanying adult does not need a deer hunting license and is prohibited from carrying a firearm or bow during the special youth firearm deer season. Hunters may not use bait during this season. All youth hunters are required to wear hunter orange. _The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural resources 
for current and future generations._[/SIZE]
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153--176269--,00.html


----------

